# Must play Ios/android games



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2012)

Well we all game on are cellphone,ipods etc.
Lets name out some of the games that glue us for some time
Here these games i played on my ipod touch

*Arcade/Fun *

Angry birds (ios & android)(Must play)
Fruit Ninja (ios & android)(Must play)
Doodle jum
Temple Run(Ios)
Cube Runner(Ios)
Forever Drive
Pix N Love Rush
Fractal Combat
Dark Nebula 2
Plants vs Zombies

*Action/Adventure *

Spider man (ios & android)(Must play)
Splinter cell total conviction
Bad Company 2
Gta Liberty City.(ios & android)
Gangster Rio: City of Saints.
Assassins Creed
Infinity Blade(1 & 2)(Must play)
Resident Evil 4
GTA 3 China town wars
9mm

*SPORTS/ RACING *

FIFA (Must play)
NFS Shift,HP (ios & android)(Must play)
Uber Racer 3
Asphalt 6
Protoxide

*Time Pass*

Paper Toss(Must play)
Cut the Rope (Android and iOS)
World of Goo (Android and iOS)
Candy Train
Pro Zombie Soccer
Star Dunk Gold
Orbital
Vector Runner
Super Soviet Missile Mastar
Charadium
Germcraft
Gravity Guy
Liqua Pop

*Sim/Management games*

Grand Prix Story (Android / IOS)
Game Dev Story (Android / IOS)


*Strategy*

Anomaly Warzone
World of Goo


*Tower Defense*

Sentinel 3
Star Defense
Tower Madness

*Flight Simulator*

X-Plane (Android & IOS)


*Trollol*

Robot Unicorn Attack
Nyan Cat
Techno Kitten Adventure
Friday 8 Bit
Minotaur Rescue
Velocispider Zero

Puzzle:
Apparatus(Droid)
Impossible game (yah, its impossible only)(Driod)

*Adventure:*
Toki Tori(Droid,Not sure of IOS will check it,Cos i remember seeing it)


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

Add these games- (all action adventure)

Gta Liberty City.
Gangster Rio: City of Saints.
Assassins Creed
Infinity Blade 2
Resident Evil 4


Suggestion : It'll be better if you arrange game in respective genres.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sim/Management games*

Grand Prix Story (Android / IOS)
Game Dev Story (Android / IOS)

Both from Kairosoft , and they're really fun!

@Kola2842 ,

What platform are the games you mentioned? IOS or Android?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2012)

Infinity blade is only for ios


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> @Kola2842 ,
> 
> What platform are the games you mentioned? IOS or Android?



all for ios.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2012)

Gta 3:L.B has come out for android too


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah but i played ios version only.

Add in racing genre:

NFS SHIFT (ios/android)
NFS HOT PURSUIT (ios/android)


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2012)

Heard temple run is good?Which category is it..Will get it once i get my bandwith


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

^Its for ios. And falls in Arcade genre.


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2012)

*Cut the Rope* (Android and iOS)
*World of Goo* (Android and iOS)


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 25, 2012)

Add plants vs zombies


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 25, 2012)

No love for WP7?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 25, 2012)

*Arcade
*Forever Drive
Pix N Love Rush
Fractal Combat
Dark Nebula 2

*Strategy
*Anomaly Warzone
World of Goo

*Casual
*Candy Train
Pro Zombie Soccer
Star Dunk Gold
Orbital
Vector Runner
Super Soviet Missile Mastar
Charadium
Germcraft
Gravity Guy
Liqua Pop

*Music
*Rhythm Spirit
Groove Coaster

*Misc
*Kometen
Osmos
Sword and Sorcery EP
Canabalt

*Racing
*Uber Racer 3
Asphalt 6
Protoxide

*Dual Stick Shooter
*Minigore
Red Nova
Bug Heroes

*Tower Defense*
Sentinel 3
Star Defense
Tower Madness


*Trollol*
Robot Unicorn Attack
Nyan Cat
Techno Kitten Adventure
Friday 8 Bit
Minotaur Rescue
Velocispider Zero


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2012)

*iOS*
Infinity Blade 1 & 2
Shadowgun (superb)
KOF-i
Soul Calibur
Fruit Ninja
Muffin Knight
Asphalt 6 
Real Racing 2
Firefly Hero
SF4


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> No love for WP7?



Ok will add it


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 29, 2012)

Cut The Rope(Android). Totally redeems itself for just 48Rs.


----------



## roque (Jan 29, 2012)

Android games:

1.Eternal Legacy(Favorite RPG)
2.TrialX2
3.Last Guardian(kinda Uncharted)
4.Shadowgun
5.Modern Combat 3: Fallen Nation(LOOKS AMAZING ON MY GALAXY S2)
6.Minecraft
7.Slice It
8.Dead Space


----------



## theserpent (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry for updating thread busy studying for exams


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2012)

iOS: 9mm


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Flight Simulator*

X-Plane (Android & IOS)

The PC version costs around 75$ :O


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2012)

Iskate 2
jetpack
real tennis
saving yellow
death rally
flight control
sprinkle


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

Death Rally is a must play games,It is free


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2012)

i have played many more games but posting the unlisted ones:

*Puzzle:*
Apparatus
Impossible game (yah, its impossible only)

*Adventure:*
Toki Tori

PS: all for Android.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 13, 2012)

Pocket Academy(iOS) is an awesome sim game. its from the developers of Game dev story.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2012)

ico said:


> *Cut the Rope* (Android and iOS)
> *World of Goo* (Android and iOS)





utkarsh73 said:


> Cut The Rope(Android). Totally redeems itself for just 48Rs.



if you liked Cut the Rope. 

try Where's My Water 

wonderful and amazig puzzle game with more than 140 exciting puzzles!
High quality graphics in combination with fantastic sound and life-like water physics gives us another masterpiece from Disney Mobile.


----------



## ritvij (Mar 20, 2012)

modern combat 2 black pegasus on iOS.. AWESOME...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2012)

^Modern Combat is good


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2012)

Im addicted to temple run


----------



## bollywoodflow88 (Aug 20, 2012)

tonybosell said:


> I bought the Samsung Galaxy S2 android smartphone. I have played only android game on my phone such as angry birds, puzzle game, real tennis, cricket and GTA racing. They all games are wonderful and amazing game with high quality graphics in combination and fantastic sound.




I suggest playing mega run for iOS


----------



## demansional (Aug 23, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Infinity blade is only for ios



infinity blade's not that good. I thought it was a really good game when I saw it in iPad 3's commercial but nah. You need to play games like modern combat or Rage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2012)

demansional said:


> infinity blade's not that good. I thought it was a really good game when I saw it in iPad 3's commercial but nah. You need to play games like modern combat or Rage.



u make me laugh...seeing is different than experiencing it on your own...
its still the best unreal 3 engine game on iOS


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2012)

The Humble Bundle for Android 3 (pay what you want and help charity) droid bundle all good if u no have, not sure how it unlocks the games for pc and mac

PvZ II is on it's way


for iOS, donno how many on droids
Asphalt 7
Pocket Planes
Axon Runner
Canabalt
Time Ducks
Edge
Void
Charadium II
MovieCat
Destructopus
Jenga
Mega Worm
Red Nova
Poker Invaders 
Buganoids

hey anyone know a good poker game? not multiplayer, practice mode in a multiplayer is fine, shud be able to fix the amt in purse hopefully, playing on imagine poker atm but it has AI with irritating personalities (Tooth Fairy, Mona Lisa, Red Beard, Napolean, Robin Hood etc). Little red riding hood actually plays like a kid, randomly betting and folding.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 23, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/D4uRR.png
bat fever in android


----------



## Anorion (Aug 26, 2012)

Anorion said:


> hey anyone know a good poker game?


 found it, called poker holdem championships, by glu, no need for IAP you can earn your way to the best tables
only prolem is no omaha variant, but the AI is pretty advanced


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 26, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> *i.imgur.com/D4uRR.png
> bat fever in android



In which device ur playing it?


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ in my galaxy R


----------



## tomntom (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm loving Tiny Tower... so addicting
Also DoV (Dwarfs vs Orcs)
Draw Something


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 7, 2012)

Girls Game Temple run.......


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 7, 2012)

Drag Racing,must have for racing enthusiast's.Very addictive.Anyone here who plays this game? If anyone does please mention your rank.Mine is ~3500


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

Temple Run came for Android too.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2012)

no he is talking about Temple Run Brave = Girl's Temple Run Game


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

No. I meant 'Temple run' is available for android too, in reply to the post#1. (not to the girl's game )


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

puddle THD if you have a tegra3 device


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

Bomberman vs Zombies...


----------



## mollycoolv (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't like playing heavy games on smart phones. Games like Scoops are pretty addicting and it's something you can play for a long time without getting sick of it.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 26, 2012)

ski safri is just awesome


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2012)

coming soon to iOS

non combat rpg!

Bad Piggies about to release


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2012)

insane in the membrane


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2012)

^ Thats some insane animation! 
Wonder we will soon met AB:007, AB:X-men, AB:+great movies collision.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Try Eternity warriors 2..best free game in android.
So addicting..


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2012)

This page may be useful:-

Best Android Games

And this just in:-

Penny Arcade's Rain-Slick 3


----------



## soloing (Oct 26, 2012)

Clash of Clan
Temple Run
I saw my brother playing a funny game Tower Heroes yesterday, and I searched the info about it on Dotmmo. Unfortunately it is a browser game, and this makes me disappointed. Because I like the iOS version better.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 2, 2012)

Organ Trail: Director's Cut
Devil's Attorney
Rayman Jungle Run
Horn
Need for Speed: Most Wanted
Skyriders

ios and android


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 13, 2012)

Any one played this iOS game called "Super Crate Box"?

I think its the hardest game on the market right now. Haven't even been able to complete 1 mission even lol!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Organ Trail: Director's Cut
> Devil's Attorney
> Rayman Jungle Run
> Horn
> ...


ohh rayman?

damn not working on Iphone 3G


----------



## Christian Rene Friborg (Nov 15, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Infinity blade is only for ios



I've been wanting to play this one but I'm an Android user for almost 2 years now


----------



## Fog (Nov 21, 2012)

Where's My Water, Must play.

I finished the game, took me a long time. But got me hooked all right.


----------



## ishan99 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well for me, Here is the list
*Action:*
Modern combat ( all parts )
Infinity Blade ( both )
Spider Man
9mm
Splinter Cell
GTA Libert City

*Arcade:*
Angry Birds ( all parts )
Fruit Ninja
Temple Run
Subway Surfers

*Sports:*
Fifa 13
Asphalt ( all parts )
NFS Underground and HP

*Time Pass:*
Paper toss
Office jerk
Cut the rope


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2012)

1.5+ gigs of data that asphalt 7 takes, plus there are two irritating prompts to share stuff on fb at the end of every race, like 6 moar. visually, its not that much better than 6, although there are some good new mechanics (renting cars you haven't unlocked yet). some of the tracks are exactly the same (moscow), the new shanghai is much easier though. 
still.. gonna play a bit more... waiting for 5 days for some moon in sword and sworcery..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2012)

anyone played "Spy Mouse" ????


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2012)

Ingress > Ingress 
still in beta, only for droids so far, looks interesting


----------



## theserpent (Dec 8, 2012)

riptide is pretty good


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Ingress > Ingress
> still in beta, only for droids so far, looks interesting



how much time does it take to get an invite? Just applied for one


----------



## ridikulus (Dec 17, 2012)

Avengers intiative, nothing to beat good old whack em arcade.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

Walking Dead EP 1 is still free!
*itunes.apple.com/us/app/walking-dead-the-game/id524731580?mt=8


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2013)

Max Payne for mobile is so damn funny, it's a laugh riot. I know it is supposed to be serious.


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2013)

^ Same like "The movie"?


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2013)

^^same like original game.


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2013)

^ No. I meant the "Laugh riot" part. I know, MP game series is legendary.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 16, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> how much time does it take to get an invite? Just applied for one



I got mine within three weeks
Registered the day it was announced

Never used it though


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ No. I meant the "Laugh riot" part. I know, MP game series is legendary.



When you are diving into enemies, enemies in max pain and the yesteryear's graphics.

*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/13/139060/2204269-Max-Paynes-face.jpg


----------



## PJK (Aug 6, 2013)

^I agree.. i was disapointed with infinity blade too


----------

